# Looking for someone in London to fix my Gaggia Classic - solenoid? Will pay 💰



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

Greetings,

my gaggia classic coffee machine has stopped working.

We forgot to clean it out a couple of times and I think the solenoid is stuck (our water is very hard). I'm not confident to fix it myself but is there anyone out there who can do the neccesary servicing/ repair? I bought a new set of gaskets but that's about as far as I got so far..

Im happy to pay for your time, just want my coffee machine to work again.

thanks,

matt

NW3 - north London


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi they are quite easy to service yourself. Here's a couple of links in case you decide to do it.

http://www.stevenheaton.co.uk/blog_coffee/?p=218

http://protofusion.org/wordpress/2012/04/gaggia-classic-disassembly-and-cleaning/


----------



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks GC.. useful links, I know I should do it myself but we have a two week old baby so it's hard to find the time.. Also I need more coffee now than I used to!

cheers,

matt


----------

